# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Un nuevo géiser que arroja agua a más de dos metros altura aparece en Bolaños de Calatrava

## willi

http://www.miciudadreal.es/2013/04/04/139153/

----------


## REEGE

Una miniatura para el que tuvimos hace una década en Granátula de Calatrava... Esos terrenos son propicios para ello.
Que raro que no lo ha salido en tv.

----------


## willi

> Una miniatura para el que tuvimos hace una década en Granátula de Calatrava... Esos terrenos son propicios para ello.
> Que raro que no lo ha salido en tv.


Noticias en tv. Castilla la Mancha. Al lado derecho en videos.

http://www.rtvcm.es/noticias/detail.php?id=46735

----------


## willi

Esta tarde estado en Bolaños de Calatrava y me he acercado Almagro para ver el géiser que apareció hace un mes.
Os dejo unas fotos y un video.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Le dices a cualquiera que está en Castilla y no se lo cree.
Gracias por las fotos y el video  :Smile:

----------


## santy

> Le dices a cualquiera que está en Castilla y no se lo cree.


Cierto  :Smile: . Yo también leí en algún sitio hace poco que, como dice REEGE, la región es muy propicia a estos sucesos.
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos.

----------


## Luján

La zona del Campo de Calatrava es una zona volcánica y aún guarda calor residual subterráneo, por muy agotado que esté el aporte de magma. Y calor más agua...

Hay que tener en cuenta que ahora hay una gran cantidad de agua que hace tiempo que no había. El rellenado de los acuíferos tras mucho tiempo secos y agrietándose puede haber favorecido que ahora el agua a presión a causa del calor tenga por donde salir.

No sé si este géiser está cerca de esta zona, pero el anterior que recuerdo sí.

Otra posibilidad puede ser que, debido también al rellenado de los acuíferos tras años de sequía, el agua haya entrado en contacto con una bolsa de gas y sea éste el impulsor a través de las grietas producidas por la sequía-rellenado.

Otra opción que veo más improbable es que sea simplemente presión hidrostática sin más causante que el propio agua.

----------

